# New Guy Introduction



## mrbirmi (Dec 4, 2013)

Hi All,

I'm new to the forum, and I wanted to introduce myself. I'm Matt, and I'm from Illinois. I started keeping cichlids about 7 years ago after I saw a huge tank in the mall in Fargo, ND. Before that, I had always kept other species in a small 10 gallon tank so I felt I was ready for the new challenge. After seeing the tank in Fargo, I did some research and decided that when I moved to our new place I'd get a bigger tank and start keeping them. I gave away my 10 gallon setup and started planning out in my mind what I wanted once we got settled. Well, I didn't do a good job of verbalizing my intentions, because when my birthday rolled around, I came home from work to find my gift: a brand new 20 gallon tank. Long story long, I've kept those big tank plans in my head the whole time, even though I ended up getting a few cichlids from the local pet smart to put in the 20. I paid no attention to species or mixes when I bought them; I didn't really research it at the time, I just bought what I thought looked good. For the last few years, I've kept the same group of five and had a really good time watching them. But, now I'm ready to make the jump and get a 55. I know it's still a little on the small side, but I want to put it in our dining room and anything bigger would be too much for the space. I did some searching around and found this forum a few days ago, and joined up yesterday. I'm still searching, reading and learning, but I hope to learn the optimal set ups for a 55, and incorporate that into the new design. I'm still not sure as to what species I want to keep or how I want the hard scape to look, I hope to learn that stuff by searching and reading this site. As always, any help or advice you guys can give would be great. I'll post some pics of my 20 setup once I read up on how to post pics..

Thanks!

Matt


----------



## mrbirmi (Dec 4, 2013)

Here is the whole tank..


Untitled by mrbirmi, on Flickr


----------



## mrbirmi (Dec 4, 2013)

Here is the big guy..


Untitled by mrbirmi, on Flickr


----------



## mrbirmi (Dec 4, 2013)

I have two of these dudes.


Untitled by mrbirmi, on Flickr


----------



## mrbirmi (Dec 4, 2013)

Here is the orange one..


Untitled by mrbirmi, on Flickr


----------



## mrbirmi (Dec 4, 2013)

Here is the purple one with yellow fins. He's looked pretty raggity the last year or so. Not sure what the deal it, I never see him getting attacked.


Untitled by mrbirmi, on Flickr


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi Matt.

A 55G tank will allow you to have a maximum of three unrelated genus and about 15 or so fish, depending on the species maximum size.

A 75G tank is the same length (48") but a bit wider and would offer more stocking options. Would you have room for that size?

That last fish is looking horrible, health wise and also appears to be a poor specimen but more likely a mixed species.


----------



## Michael_S (Aug 18, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Matt!

You have some mbuna on your hands from Lake Malawi.

1st fish I would guess is a Yellow Lab/Red Zebra hybrid. (Labidochromis caeruleus/Metriaclima estherae)
2nd fish is a real nice looking Yellow Lab.
3rd fish is a Red Zebra.

Your beat up fish looks like an Acei (Pseudotropheus acei).

Mbuna as they mature get more aggressive and that is part of the reason why the acei is so beat up.

I agree with Deeda on looking at a 75G instead of a 55G.


----------



## mrbirmi (Dec 4, 2013)

Great thank you both for the replies. I'll start by researching more on the mbuna species and how to best set up a habitat for them. I think they are all males, so it would be best to get more females for the new tank, I would assume.

I hadn't really considered the 75 gallon, the cabinet I have to set it on is 60" long by 49" wide, so width-wise it would be real close to the edge. I'll definitely consider it.

Thanks again,

Matt


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

First fish to me looked like a hybrid male Kenyi? Though I may be wrong


----------



## mrbirmi (Dec 4, 2013)

I will say the first fish is about 4" long, or twice the size of the others four.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

mrbirmi said:


> Great thank you both for the replies. I'll start by researching more on the mbuna species and how to best set up a habitat for them. I think they are all males, so it would be best to get more females for the new tank, I would assume.
> 
> I hadn't really considered the 75 gallon, the cabinet I have to set it on is 60" long by 49" wide, so width-wise it would be real close to the edge. I'll definitely consider it.
> 
> ...


Welcome, Matt!! It will be really hard to get females for adult males, and, if you have females, you will have babies. If the babies are hybrids or two species, they are difficult to get rid of, and frowned upon by many for reasons you will see the longer you read on the forum.  I would advise to start over, and plan the tank. 1-3 species of Mbuna in a 55 gallon, depending on size and type, will work well.


----------



## Witblitz (Nov 7, 2013)

To be honest, Yellow Lab/Red Zebra hybrid is a big bully on the playground, extremely aggressive. It will harass anything even if you have 75G. I know, I have one  (I blame the LFS and my lack of knowledge.) He is a feisty lil bugger and still a joy to have.

Btw, welcome to the forum I'm rather new myself.


----------



## cichliddoc (Oct 15, 2013)

I really like the little male lab, he is a keeper in my book, 75 gallon is a good size. I like the way you stacked your rock. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

mrbirmi said:


> I hadn't really considered the 75 gallon, the cabinet I have to set it on is 60" long by 49" wide, so width-wise it would be real close to the edge. I'll definitely consider it.
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> Matt


I'm not sure on these dimensions you posted. What are you planning on using for a stand for the new tank?

A standard 75G tank is 48" long and 18" wide.


----------



## mrbirmi (Dec 4, 2013)

I'm sorry, meant to put 19", not. 49". My cabinet is 60" long by 19" wide. The cabinet is a solid cherry Buffett made in the days before particle board. It's exteamly heavy and the only piece of furniture I own that I'd be willing to set a 700lb fish tank on top of.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You don't really need heavy furniture, but what you DO need is a stand that has it's frame directly under the frame of the tank. The frame is the only important part for support.


----------



## cichliddoc (Oct 15, 2013)

DJ Ransome is right, I've seen solid oak stand top.bow under the weight of a 55 gallon, none of the support to the floor was u deer the tank, so be careful house full of water and dead fish is awful. I like your ideas, I would like to see how it all works out. Keep us posted good luck.


----------

